# Need help with lowrance



## Gjk630 (Nov 6, 2015)

Recently I have been seeing big blobs across the whole screen of my lowrance HDS 9 gen 2 touch. It is so bad that I cannot see any marks. I changed settings and everything and cannot get steady "hooks". Is there anyone that can lead me In the right direction with lowrance settings or tips? Thanks for the help


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Are the blobs showing up on traditional sonar or downscan imaging? Can you post a screenshot the next time it happens?


----------



## Gjk630 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hupcej they are showing up on traditional sonar. I will post a picture when I get a chance


----------

